# What's a "Scale Model Sheet"



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm guessing this is a book of plans, but I'm not familiar with the concept, as it was published before my time.










Anyone shed any light on these 'scale model sheets' ?  _[P.S. the item is available/part of an auction: __[url]www.bidville.com/browse/_[/url]_]_


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete I think you are on the right lines. At one time over here in the early days we used to be able to buy plans of loco's and rolling stock. They came as a blueprint in sheet form. I think that is what you are looking at there.
I still have some old Skinley Blueprints around some place.
Rod


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rod,

I don't think that this is a Skinley or similar blue-print, but it is obviously a collectors item.

Close inspection of the label on the box suggests it to be two models (possibly of card) as shewn by the pictures on the label which was produced for the Locomotive Publishing Co. by the London & North Eastern Railway as part of their Centenary (1825-1925) Celebrations.   

A paragraph (not easily read) on the box states:

"These models are designed to be made with the aid of a pair of scissors, straight edge, pocket knife and thin glue."

It will be interesting to see what the auction realises for them.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers Allan, I've learned something new too.
I must admit, I couldn't read the line you refered to in your reply/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/Fck/FCKeditor/editor/images/smiley/msn/shades_smile.gif
Rod


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What's a "Scale Model Sheet"*

..nor me. I even tried photoshopping it to read that line! 

How big do we think it is?  Roughly 1/64th? 

The auction closes in a couple of days, and the 'price' is only $1. Should I buy it?


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,

My eyes are old and tired so it wasn't easy/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif  I used the increase text facility (I use Firefox) and a magnifying glass and was just able to decipher it..

By the way I haven't heard mention of Skinley for donkeys years.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I can read it just as it appears on the screen, and I'm an old fart. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Terry, but you have special skills that have been honed over many years ay
Rod


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What's a "Scale Model Sheet"*

Sounds like paper models to me. I started doing paper models in the early 70s. Found this really neat toy store in Monterey, CA that sold paper models of german castles. they were printed on this great heavy paper, not a glossy finish, so the slightly porous material absorbed some of the white glue, making a very strong bond. I recently found some of them a few years ago. Just as much fun now as they were 30 yrs ago. A tip should you get it. Don't use sissors. I cut everything on a cutting board, using a metal straightedge, and went through many #11 X-acto blades... 

Keep us posted Pete, since I'm not gonna bid against you.  Heck, I got rolling stock #7 from you...  An old MTH UP caboose was delivered yesterday, making #8.  How many of you guys can still count all your train cars on two hands? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What's a "Scale Model Sheet"*

It's also easier to read once you already know what it says.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

duplicate post   -  dodgy mind as well as eyes


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod,

As Terry also lives in our Country maybe we should take note  and remember him for those occasions when we drop those tiny , but important,  screws etc. that we can never find.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 02/22/2008 4:06 AM
Sounds like paper models to me. I started doing paper models in the early 70s. Found this really neat toy store in Monterey, CA that sold paper models of german castles. they were printed on this great heavy paper, not a glossy finish, so the slightly porous material absorbed some of the white glue, making a very strong bond. I recently found some of them a few years ago. Just as much fun now as they were 30 yrs ago. A tip should you get it. Don't use sissors. I cut everything on a cutting board, using a metal straightedge, and went through many #11 X-acto blades... 

Keep us posted Pete, since I'm not gonna bid against you.  Heck, I got rolling stock #7 from you...  An old MTH UP caboose was delivered yesterday, making #8.  How many of you guys can still count all your train cars on two hands? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


You are welcome to bid against me - I'm not that bothered whether I actually end up with a 1925 Centenary Scale Model Sheet of a Sleeper and the Experiment. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif

I asked the question, and got back this answer:
    Can you tell me (a) whether this item is paper or thin card and (b) what size ? 
    It is card stock 15"x6.75" and is meant to be assembled.

My guess is that it is the old UK O scale: 1:43 or 7mm:ft.  If the sleeper side is


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What's a "Scale Model Sheet"*

No Pete, I already have enough train stuff piling up. This baby is all you. Reminds me, I have to look into renting a storage unit for the next year to thin the hoard.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

*RE: What's a "Scale Model Sheet"*

I do have a paper kit of a German BR52 around, was thinking of photocopying it down to 1/32. 
Worth a shot


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What's a "Scale Model Sheet"*

Ohoh... I'm being outbid. Guess we'll never know.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What's a "Scale Model Sheet"*

Peter, 

What is the current status on this auction? 

Kent SA# 4468 
LNER Mallard


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: What's a "Scale Model Sheet"*

It closed last weekend - the new bidder outbid me by $0.25. He got it for $1.25.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 02/28/2008 7:19 AM
It closed last weekend - the new bidder outbid me by $0.25. He got it for $1.25.


And it'll show up on the next Antiques Roadshow worth $500... and the bidder will say "he got it off an online auction in a tight bid with another guy and beat him out by a quarter for $1.25...


----------

